# 1948 Columbia on Dayton CL



## partsguy (Aug 4, 2017)

1948 Columbia men's bike for $400. Not sure how that sounds, but it is complete, though rusty.

https://dayton.craigslist.org/bid/d/1948-columbia-mens-tank-bike/6247628778.html


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 4, 2017)

Ad says "perfect patina". Not sure his phone is ringing off the hook at that price but maybe that's just me. In my experience, post war Columbia's don't seem to get the same love as other brands. 

Also, interesting sales motivator I've never seen before; "If ya buy before 8pm on Thursday its $300 whole. Thursday 9pm is cutoff"


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'd say more like '58 than '48. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Aug 4, 2017)

Those mudflaps and the puking light are pretty awesome.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 4, 2017)

POOR RUSTING BIKE NEEDS TLC!


----------

